# Serama bantam hatching eggs



## chas84 (Jan 19, 2014)

Does anybody have Serama bantam hatching eggs for sale that they are willing to mail to me?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We sell them for $20 a dozen plus shipping. The dozen I have now are sold to a local pickup, but will have another doz soon. Seramas are hrd to hatch, shipped are harder. On the last batch we had shipped in (to increase gene pool) I was able to get 4 out of 13 to hatch. Our flock is mix of A-C sized. 


Jim


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

I shipped 8 silkie eggs and they are on day 7 in incubation, and all 8 have veins. Am I lucky? Or will some die during the incubation? I am shocked they are all developing, considering the travelled in -10 C outside, I was worried they would freeze!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They may randomly stop developing, they may pup and not hatch, you may get all the chicks to adulthood. That is just the way it goes when you are hatching. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Thanks! Basically do far I am beating the odds!!! What is the ideal humidity? I am keeping it around 45-50, trying to keep it around here!!


----------

